# restaurant blocks - Flex



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Did my 4 hour restaurant block last week. 3 total deliveries. 2 were late in 5 minutes after being sent to me.

Called Support, they said they made a note. Got weekly late email. What now?


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Work GrubHub instead unless you want to be unjustly deactivated by an Amazon algorithm.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

And this is exactly the reason why I don't do restaurants


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

A few weeks ago I got hammered with pickups. For 5 minutes I got 1 pickup per minute on a 2hr route. That's impossible to make on time. I called support and she took off all the pickups minus the one I was headed to. She told me there were new dispatchers working. They also had a system crash the night before. Sometimes they are just working out issues


----------

